# European green tree frog care?



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

Haven't seen any care sheets for this species anywhere, so i was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of one or give some care info (e.g. temps, tank size, feeding, whatever)

Thanks in advance


----------



## Anolefan (Jun 2, 2009)

Anolefan said:


> Haven't seen any care sheets for this species anywhere, so i was wondering if anyone could point me in the direction of one or give some care info (e.g. temps, tank size, feeding, whatever)
> 
> Thanks in advance


Anyone?


----------



## DazHman (Mar 17, 2008)

I keep mine in a 3ft long 2ft high vivarium (four of them). In the summer I dont use any additional heating, but low to mid 70s should be about right. They do seem to like basking under the energy efficient bulb I use, which gives out only slight heat. They have a small water bowl and plenty of perches in the form of branches and plants.

They are enthusiastic feeders, I give mine moths, flies, woodlice, crickets, locusts, grasshoppers, roaches, spiders, .... etc, every 2-3 days.

Hope that helps


----------

